# Pregnant 189 Visa applicant - chest x-ray and health examination



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm in a particular situation where I'm a partner on my wife's GSM 189 Visa application, ack: 23 Jan 2013. We currently live in Sydney. 

Thing is, my wife is pregnant.

We did a medical examination with MHS this week and went there with a GP letter allowing her to do the chest x-ray, even though it may increase risks. We wanted to do this as we don't want to delay the visa grant process.

However. the MOC (head medical officer) told us that my wife, since she's from a low risk country (Canada), doesn't need to do the chest x-ray and no deferral of the visa grant is required. They will assess her as being in the "B" group (people with special circumstances) and will approve her medicals, avoiding any delays in the visa grant. All we will need to do is do the chest x-ray AFTER birth. 

Has anyone been through this before? Is this an easy process and should we be worried? I don't want this delaying our visa grant process.


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

berny1999 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm in a particular situation where I'm a partner on my wife's GSM 189 Visa application, ack: 23 Jan 2013. We currently live in Sydney.
> 
> ...


Never heard of this situation before but , if medical a graded as grade B I guess medicals will be referred. Once referred the minimum TAT is 3 months. This 3 months after a case officer is allocated.


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

nagarjuna726 said:


> Never heard of this situation before but , if medical a graded as grade B I guess medicals will be referred. Once referred the minimum TAT is 3 months. This 3 months after a case officer is allocated.


What do you mean by TAT? And why would we have to wait 3 months?


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

berny1999 said:


> What do you mean by TAT? And why would we have to wait 3 months?


TAT = turn around time
Because when medicals get referred it means the reports will be sent to a commonwealth doctor for further considerations. Looking at the current trends its taking at least three months for a CO to receive a decision from a commonwealth doctor.in your case there shouldn't be any problem with the PR, don't be worried. 

There's a thread called " further medicals referred" put your question in and there should be expats who've gone through a similar situation as yours.


----------

